# Bumble's babies



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Bumble is my pied angora satin fawn that I found at a pet store. She came home pregnant, so I don't know who the daddy was. She culled several of the babies the first day due to me taking out the other mice in the cage. I decided to move her a day too late and realized she had babies after starting the move. Four babies remained and have been well cared for since then. She does have a nanny, which has been very good to her and the babies. Between her and big momma, I seem to have six PEW and one colored mouse. None of which look like their mommas.

The markings on the dark one change when it moves, so the greyish areas are the satin coat reflecting the light.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw! Such cute little round ears!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

O.O they are so shiny! I wish my mice were so pretty like that!!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've got a soft spot for the satins. I am very interested to see how they grow up as opposed to their mom since they are being fed properly and their mother grew up in a snake food breeding store. This litter does appear to have a runt in it, the one at the top of the picture.

Anyone want to take a guess at what color/type coat the dark one has? I"m thinking black, but the shading looks different than my self black (not the daddy).


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks agouti to me :?: . Satin seems to make most of the colors look a little darker, like when you accidentally wet a silk blouse. I love those pews, though. The satin sheen makes their little faces look naked, like tiny monkey babies.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is some more eye candy and some butt shots. Any guesses on gender?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I would say the top one is female and then the bottom one is male they are soo cute


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it looks agouti too. They're cute


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I would have guessed 2 femaes, but i am pretty new at sexing, even though I think it is pretty easy when holding the mice irl.

how old are they? the femaes shows nipples after 7-10 days.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I think they were born on the 20th.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

the brown baby is female. I see two nipples. the PEW is female also. From my screen the brown baby looks like satin chocolate, but i can imagine agouti too.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

oh wow, they're different  - id love a satin


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont think its chokolate, mine are much lighter and a whole other shade.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I just can't decide on the color either. I thought I saw nipples in the picture too, but can't seem to find them on the bub. Getting a good look at the underside is becoming more difficult as she/he is really good at twisting.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I think two does. I think I can see nipples. Definitely sure on the second, but not the first.


----------

